# Where can I find trim for an old rectangle recessed light?



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

You may be out of luck---that style of fixture is obsolete---Halo is still in business---give them a call---but don't get your hopes up---


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

You might be able to fashion a trim from some molding, depending on your skills. 

ED


----------



## johncle6023 (Aug 29, 2012)

Never thought about trim..that's not a bad idea at all! After I get the trim up, what options can you think of for the cover itself? I ask because the housing itself has definitely seen better days and I would like to hide it. So cutting a piece of glass to fit is out...what else could use that would allow light through but not be transparent? Thanks in advance for the helpful ideas!


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

Drop ceiling light panels are cheap--brittle and hard to work with--but cheap--2x4 feet--so you get several tries.


----------



## ritelec (Aug 30, 2009)

I'm not sure I would fashion a lens from plastic because I'm assuming the fixture takes and incandescent lamp (heat).
I would go for glass. I'm sure a hardware store or glass guy in your area can help you out with something that's not see through.

Then there's the whole support of it.

I just googled halo downlight rectangle trim, and received a bunch of pictures and links, then more pictures and links from those links.

I'd try a little more to find something to fit in there.

Take measurements (of the slits where the supports slide in too) and pictures 
and visit a supply house (or post the pic here too).

Call halo tech support.
They may have something that will be a direct replacement?

Or maybe another manufacturer???


----------



## johncle6023 (Aug 29, 2012)

I swear I looked all over the place for rectangular trim in that size and didn't find much. The slits that the torsion springs pop into are 9 1/2 in apart. And from the looks of the drywall surrounding the housing, I believe the original trim piece most likely measured 11 1/2 or 12 inches long by at least 7 inches wide. I took a picture with my phone but I am now stuck trying to find a way to get it on here...i am so technogically challenged


----------



## ritelec (Aug 30, 2009)

I'm sure there are other ways. but I usually send it from my phone via email to my computer then from there upload it to here


----------



## johncle6023 (Aug 29, 2012)

thanks for the tip. gave it a try...took 25 minutes  and im sure i probably did it wrong

photo(2).jpg.


----------



## ritelec (Aug 30, 2009)

?

you may be able to find a replacement 
or
I'm not sure of your handyman capabilities,

But it looks like there are 4 screws holding the fixture in there.

remove them and take the whole thing out.

11x7 blow out patch with a new down light installed in it.
or to a box with a surface fixture.

If you're up for it, remove the 4 screws and see what it looks like up there.


----------



## ritelec (Aug 30, 2009)

Want to add. the fixture is old, not really really old but old.
It probably doesn't have thermal protection and years of high heat may have dried out the wiring above the bulb where it connects to the fixture.
If you remove the bulb and 2 screws in that cover, you should be able to inspect the insulation of the power and fixture wire to see if you want to save it.


----------



## Arlo (Jan 17, 2008)

I'm also for replacing the fixture for the above reasons. If you want to find a rectangular recessed fixture I found some on eBay. It might minimize the ceiling patch you would need to do. On the other hand the single round ones are a lot cheaper.
http://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_fro...t.TRS0&_nkw=rectangle+recessed+light&_sacat=0


----------



## Susanjean57 (Jun 15, 2021)

johncle6023 said:


> Never thought about trim..that's not a bad idea at all! After I get the trim up, what options can you think of for the cover itself? I ask because the housing itself has definitely seen betterdays and I would like to hide it. So cutting a piece of glass to fit is out...what else could use that would allow light through but not be transparent? Thanks in advance for the helpful ideas!


Hi, I’m having a similar issue. The previous owner hung a piece of lace using tension rods. 
And I decided to spray the window with clear semi gloss paint. It looks much nicer.


----------

